# Little Tybee Island Surf Report (4/18)



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Wanted to remove the yellow banner, so here is my latest catch. A nice female Blacktip, right at 6'.








[/URL]


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Is this what's eating the rest of the fish? Can 't get around that shark feeding frenzy in NC video where the sharks are in the suds half way out of the water feasting. I mean we are almost into May and I see no one posting a lot of success in the surf or the piers either for that matter.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Is this what's eating the rest of the fish? Can 't get around that shark feeding frenzy in NC video where the sharks are in the suds half way out of the water feasting. I mean we are almost into May and I see no one posting a lot of success in the surf or the piers either for that matter.


Yeah sharks eat fish.

Do not take a lack of posts on a slow fishing website for no fish.
People at the beach have to work too.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> Is this what's eating the rest of the fish? Can 't get around that shark feeding frenzy in NC video where the sharks are in the suds half way out of the water feasting. I mean we are almost into May and I see no one posting a lot of success in the surf or the piers either for that matter.


When it gets quiet it means folks are fishing.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Mind giving details? Rod and reel, line? Bait and rig? And how far was the cast. Sorry I love surf fishing for sharks and it's my main target species. I have yet to get a run this year.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Surfmantom said:


> Mind giving details? Rod and reel, line? Bait and rig? And how far was the cast. Sorry I love surf fishing for sharks and it's my main target species. I have yet to get a run this year.


Ocean Master 12' (6-12oz), Penn Spinfisher Five (7500), 30 lb PowerPro. Stingray filet', homemade castable shark rig with a heavy circle hook and a Breakaway 6oz Gemini sinker. I can only cast that much weight only about 40 yards.

I got this one Friday (4/24)..................








[/URL]


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice. Way to go.


----------



## lonewolf816 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice fish! Do you ever use Whiting as bait? Live or cut? I fished off the beach at Jekyll this morning and with a cut piece I caught a huge ray. Then I tried a live 6-7 inch Whiting and had a huge hit but it bit right through my leader. Also caught a small ray, with those would you use live or how would you cut the ray up?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

lonewolf816 said:


> Nice fish! Do you ever use Whiting as bait? Live or cut? I fished off the beach at Jekyll this morning and with a cut piece I caught a huge ray. Then I tried a live 6-7 inch Whiting and had a huge hit but it bit right through my leader. Also caught a small ray, with those would you use live or how would you cut the ray up?


Yes, Whiting make great bait for shark as long as the Bluefish are not thick. I always use fresh Whiting whole, de-tailed, scaled and scored. With Rays I only use the larger ones and I filet' the wings and leave the skin on.

You probably had a nice Blacktip. They are thick right now. Mostly females.


----------



## Carson Halstead (Jan 26, 2015)

*Coming down to Tybee next week, what's biting off the beach there/ Hilton Head?*

Hey I see you definitely know what you are doing down there, I can never find current posts so seeing this got me excited! I'll be in town next week and would love any tips. I've fished the south end where you can look out at little tybee, what's biting down there, do you have any tips?! Hell of a couple catches you posted the last week.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice I also use penn 750s when casting to sharks when I'm not using bigger shark gear. For rays I use them whole on bigger gear or cut up on surf rods. As said, whiting make good bait, as well as bluefish, spanish, and pinfish.


----------



## lonewolf816 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice on the whiting I really appreciate it! When do the Blues usually come in? I've mainly just been using 100lbs mono leaders for sharks but have lost a few. I seem to get more bites that way though. Do you guys always use metal leaders? I use a Penn Conflict CFT6000 for shark fishing


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

If I use mono bite leaders it's 500lb mono, also use coated cable and single strand. You need a long leader so they don't tail whip your main line. Blues are already here. My shark team has landed over 15 sharks this year. If you're ever in nc let me know.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

lonewolf816 said:


> Thanks for the advice on the whiting I really appreciate it! When do the Blues usually come in? I've mainly just been using 100lbs mono leaders for sharks but have lost a few. I seem to get more bites that way though. Do you guys always use metal leaders? I use a Penn Conflict CFT6000 for shark fishing


The Bluefish are already here (GA coast). When they are thick at the spot I'm fishing Whiting want last long so I switch to stingray for shark bait.

I only use coated cable for my shark rigs.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Carson Halstead said:


> Hey I see you definitely know what you are doing down there, I can never find current posts so seeing this got me excited! I'll be in town next week and would love any tips. I've fished the south end where you can look out at little tybee, what's biting down there, do you have any tips?! Hell of a couple catches you posted the last week.


North end of Tybee is a better area for surf fishing. Whiting bite is hot right now.

Tips? You need to be much more specific.


----------

